# How much milk from Nigerians?



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm going to a farm animal sanctuary this week and hopefully picking up another doe or two. They've got about 300 goats to choose from, and my first choice is going to be Boers, but if they don't have any Boer does I like, I'm just going to be looking for good milkers. There's some that haven't kidded yet, so I could end up with some of those and get more kids.  I know they have a whole lot of Nigerians, the owner keeps trying to talk me into those, but I don't know much about them. I hear they are good milkers, but my mini-LaMancha isn't spectacular...

So, Nigerian owners, how much milk do yours give you? (and do you milk once or twice daily to get that much? I usually only can milk once a day)


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 12, 2010)

It is my understanding that it is about a quart of milk per day but I haven't milked a Nigerian yet so I don't know personally.


----------



## chandasue (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm getting about a quart + a pint every day from the one I'm milking  now. Which is just right for the 3 of us really. My husband can only tolerate so much dairy and I end up with enough extra to make cheese every couple weeks. Occasionally I think I'd like more milk for making hard cheese, but reality is if I had a goat that gave me a gallon a day, the chickens would be beyond spoiled by the surplus milk. 

Edit: I milk twice per day as close to 12 hours apart as possible. I go out at 7, bottle feed the babies, then milk Ness. Done in about 15 minutes, just because I HAVE to nuzzle the babies awhile. <3


----------



## helmstead (Apr 12, 2010)

My _best_ milkers give 4 lbs a day, and the others average between 2 and 3 lbs a day...and this is milking 2x/day.


----------



## Ariel301 (Apr 12, 2010)

That's about what I expected...not quite as much as I am looking for. They're cute little things, but I will definitely have to go with a bigger girl to keep us in milk...we don't buy dairy products from the store if we can avoid it, so we need about a gallon a day total to keep us in cheese and such. Just not getting that much milk from our girls this year, they are getting too old and had some health problems this winter (all fixed now, but the milk just isn't flowing like it should). :/


----------



## buzymom13 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm just getting started with my "researching" goats.  I like the size of the Nigerian dwarf goats... how do you go about finding someone who breeds/sells them?  I'm in Northwestern PA.

  Thankx!


----------



## mamaluv321 (May 7, 2010)

Hi buzymom, I've been looking into nigi's as well and I've actually found ALOT by just googling Nigerian dwarf for sale (your area) and I found half a dozen within around a two hour drive. Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 8, 2010)

I don't know how many Nigerian Dwarf breeders are PA but there are several in Ohio.


----------



## The Egg Bandit (May 8, 2010)

I have Nigerians and Saanens.  For me, the Nigerians produce more milk per pound of feed.  And their personalities are so much fun.  Well, most of the time.  They do exercise their goatie right to be goofy more often than the Saanens do.  But it is often fun to watch.


----------

